# SofaBaton Remote



## mike3y

Is this remote compatible ?


----------



## mdavej

Should be. It supports the Nvidia Shield which is the same as the TS4K in terms of bluetooth control. When you set it up, pick the Nvidia Shield if you don't see a TS4K option.


----------



## mike3y

mdavej said:


> Should be. It supports the Nvidia Shield which is the same as the TS4K in terms of bluetooth control. When you set it up, pick the Nvidia Shield if you don't see a TS4K option.


I'm mainly concerned about the reboot. Will it loose it's pairing?


----------



## spiderpumpkin

mike3y said:


> I'm mainly concerned about the reboot. Will it loose it's pairing?


I have a Tivo Bolt Vox remote paired with my TS4K and it doesn't lose it's pairing when I reboot. So I imagine the one you are looking at will also work well.


----------



## mike3y

spiderpumpkin said:


> I have a Tivo Bolt Vox remote paired with my TS4K and it doesn't lose it's pairing when I reboot. So I imagine the one you are looking at will also work well.


Do all the functions work including the voice search? This looks like a better option.


----------



## mike3y

Sorry meant, do all the buttons work? 

Do you have a link to the Bluetooth version ?


----------



## mdavej

Just curious why you would replace one Tivo remote with another just as non-universal Tivo remote when you actually want a universal? What does that accomplish?


----------



## mike3y

mdavej said:


> Just curious why you would replace one Tivo remote with another just as non-universal Tivo remote when you actually want a universal? What does that accomplish?


More buttons to use in channels dvr and tivimate.


----------



## mike3y

And a google search button


----------



## babsonnexus

I use the SofaBaton remote and generally love it. It stays paired no matter what and you can have it run many different things (it will pair to only one thing at a time). However, even using the Shield settings to attach to the Stream 4K or CCWGTV, it is not a perfect match. You absolutely MUST do some button mapping with that app, plus reprogram some of the buttons in the SofaBaton app itself so that the devices will recognize them, otherwise they will be meaningless. Setup overall is long, convoluted, and not for the feint of heart. But once you do, everything works so well you'll never notice!

Now, there is no voice search, no automatic recognition of TV/sound (you need to program EVERYTHING and will have to use IR), and sometimes it seems to "sleep" a bit if I haven't hit a button in a while and thus have to hit the pause button multiple times until it "wakes up", reconnects, and does the action. Also, there is no built-in keyboard compared to some other Bluetooth remotes. That said, I've tried a bunch of those, too, and SofaBaton--despite its issues--is still the best of the bunch.


----------



## dbpaddler

People in the Channels DVR forum use it with the TS4k I believe. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ke3ju

It works, I have one, but it's not the one remote answer we're all looking for. I'll have to bust it out and try it again, the app to program it was super limited and I couldn't get it to do the things I needed for the TiVo Stream 4K. Hopefully they have updated the app with more flexible options.


----------



## mike3y

ke3ju said:


> It works, I have one, but it's not the one remote answer we're all looking for. I'll have to bust it out and try it again, the app to program it was super limited and I couldn't get it to do the things I needed for the TiVo Stream 4K. Hopefully they have updated the app with more flexible options.


Let us know.


----------



## babsonnexus

mike3y said:


> Let us know.


They haven't; the app is still a massive POA. It does work, it just takes A LOT of work to get right. I would have to write a 10-page guide to explain it all.


----------



## mike3y

babsonnexus said:


> They haven't; the app is still a massive POA. It does work, it just takes A LOT of work to get right. I would have to write a 10-page guide to explain it all.


I will stick with the tivo remote.


----------



## cenright

spiderpumpkin said:


> I have a Tivo Bolt Vox remote paired with my TS4K and it doesn't lose it's pairing when I reboot. So I imagine the one you are looking at will also work well.


I have a Vox remote / trying to keep paired with nvidia shield. Works well after just reset / pairing. However, seems every time I come back to it later, it lost it's pairing with the shield and has automatically 'paired' to my Bolt located in the same room. I now have a TS4K, I'll be trying it with that soon to see if I have different results.


----------



## mystic1muse

Can you give more detailed steps. I added the Shield but not sure how to pair it with the device; do you press a certain key during the pairing? All attempts to teach it a command with the Tivo Stream remote failed with nothing being recognized.



babsonnexus said:


> I use the SofaBaton remote and generally love it. It stays paired no matter what and you can have it run many different things (it will pair to only one thing at a time). However, even using the Shield settings to attach to the Stream 4K or CCWGTV, it is not a perfect match. You absolutely MUST do some button mapping with that app, plus reprogram some of the buttons in the SofaBaton app itself so that the devices will recognize them, otherwise they will be meaningless. Setup overall is long, convoluted, and not for the feint of heart. But once you do, everything works so well you'll never notice!
> 
> Now, there is no voice search, no automatic recognition of TV/sound (you need to program EVERYTHING and will have to use IR), and sometimes it seems to "sleep" a bit if I haven't hit a button in a while and thus have to hit the pause button multiple times until it "wakes up", reconnects, and does the action. Also, there is no built-in keyboard compared to some other Bluetooth remotes. That said, I've tried a bunch of those, too, and SofaBaton--despite its issues--is still the best of the bunch.


----------



## babsonnexus

Nah, I'm out. Using Harmony Companion with Harmony Hub now and sold the SofaBaton off. Even though Logitech is no longer continuing with Harmony, it is a much better solution overall.


----------

